# Let’s See Your Retriever



## BigPimpin

This is Deke, my 13 month old.  He is the first retriever I’ve had professionally trained.  He just came back from 7 months of school.  I don’t know who learned more up there, me or him.   Having him up there and spending time with the trainer has been one of the best things I’ve done.  If everything keeps going well, I hope he gets to pick up a few birds this season. Let’s see your duck dog and tell us a little about him/her!


----------



## sportsman94

This is Tucker. A 2 year old Yellow female. She’s an awesome dog and couldn’t imagine what she could have been had she had a real trainer. She’s my first retriever and first working dog I’ve trained.


----------



## flatsmaster

This is my knot head ... loves her job and has her Master Hunter with AKC and Hunt Retriever Champion with UKC ... qualified for Master National but it was canceled ... 6 yr old blk female ... looking forward to another season with her ...


----------



## flatsmaster

Call name SKY 

I’m old so when I played basketball that was a term we used when someone could really jump ... she’s a small lab and only 58lb but yes she can Sky


----------



## ghadarits

I sure do love this dog. She's dedicated to me to a fault. I have to leave her against her wishes a lot this time of year due to her not ever wanting to stop and getting over heated if I'm not careful. Oolie will be 9yo this year and has been about as good a dog as a guy could ask for in a hunting and fishing partner. I've been very fortunate to have several really good dogs in my hunting career and would put her right up at the top of the list. The really funny thing about her is that she doesn't give one flip about a bird until I pickup a shotgun or get out some type of training gear then a switch is flipped and she is on the job. My all time favorite retrieve of hers was on a woodie that I shot at and thought I missed but it apparently went down about 40 yards behind some trees. I kept hunting and when I shot my next bird and sent her she wanted to go the wrong way and after correcting her she made the retrieve I wanted her to make. Then after one more bird that finished my limit she wanted to go after the bird I didn't know I had hit and I corrected her again she made the retrieve I wanted and we packed it in but she refused to come with me until she went and retrieved the bird I thought I had missed. I'll probably get another dog in the next year or so to start bringing up to speed but will sure hate the day I have to leave her at home and go on a hunt without her.


----------



## mattuga

Those are some great looking dogs fellas.

I'm realizing that I don't take enough pictures of my dog.  She is 13yo and retired due to eyesight and hearing loss.  I'm currently looking for her replacement.  Of course this past season was her first not hunting and I killed a band opening day haha.  Someone always starts cutting onions around me when think about her last hunt.


----------



## flatsmaster

MattUga .. great pic ... The only way I could stack treats on my dogs nose is if she didn’t like them .... I mean she is super steady and does not break but a pup roni close to her mouth ?? Forget it ... good luck with your pup search ... Sky had 8 pups 6 blk and 2 yella and all sold before there first breathe thank goodness ... 4 wks old tomorrow and mom is passing the baton to the person that created this situation ... 3 of the 8 already using the rabbit pan most of the time .. why can’t I live in Ga where people can pickup at 7 wks not 8 ?


----------



## SLY22

This is Woody ( Boykin Spaniel ) he turned 1 year old in May. Spent 5 months professionally trained. Also my 1st hunting dog and looking forward to this upcoming season.


----------



## ghadarits

mattuga said:


> Those are some great looking dogs fellas.
> 
> I'm realizing that I don't take enough pictures of my dog.  She is 13yo and retired due to eyesight and hearing loss.  I'm currently looking for her replacement.  Of course this past season was her first not hunting and I killed a band opening day haha.  Someone always starts cutting onions around me when think about her last hunt.



I'm sure I'll feel the same way I still get teared up thinking about my dog before Oolie she really was a go getter never not hunting to the point she was not happy to be in the house no matter the weather. I love the milk-bone picture. Like Flats said that would not be happening with my Oolie. She gets a bone when I leave in the morning and then before bed and she is drooling uncontrollably from the time I reach into the jar until she has it in her mouth.


----------



## BigPimpin

Flatsmaster - that’s quite an accomplished retriever.  Did you train and run her yourself?


----------



## flatsmaster

BPimp I’ve had a lot of help taking her to hunt tests ... I would have liked to run her at Nationals  ... I work wk ends so taking time off to run hunt tests was out for me ...  I save my time off to deer hunt the rut in Illinois with my kids and kill ducks in Ms ... my kids are grown so she and I train 5 to 6 days a wk ... I have a RRT remote launcher to shoot longer doubles and triples and more frozen ducks and bumpers then should be allowed ... also blessed with property close by to train her ... she became really solid in spite of me !!! Best part is she’s my buddy ... goes to work everyday with me and goes fishing with us and has found a couple of bow kills for my son and daughter ... I don’t think I can stretch her out enough to run a Super Retriever but that’s ok bc she’s SUPER to me!! Good luck with ur pup and enjoy the adventure they take you on


----------



## Shad30




----------



## Shad30




----------



## Shad30

Shad30 said:


> View attachment 1031183


This is Piper. She's 1 1/2 year old GSP. She has unbelievable drive.  Doesn't know how to quit.


----------



## devolve

My retriever is 42 years old. He’s picked up a TON of ducks in his day though.


----------



## ghadarits

devolve said:


> My retriever is 42 years old. He’s picked up a TON of ducks in his day though.
> 
> And that retriever is always going to go exactly where you wanted it to go every time.
> View attachment 1031267


----------



## flatsmaster

Devolve i bet that retriever has no problem picking up a triple but he’s walking or moving the boat way more then I am !!! Haha


----------



## spring

Here's Chip. He's my buddy. He accomplished a lot in competition but even more as just a happy duck and dove dog. He earned both his Master Hunter (while qualifying for the Master National in California) and his Qualified All-Age in Field Trials by only age 2 years and 3 months. After that, I brought him home for just the good stuff in the field and family times, which was my original goal until his trainer encouraged me to give him a chance to compete.
Sweet Pup!


----------



## cracker4112

This is Dixie, she will fetch whatever...


----------



## Uptonongood

Grits, _She died 1/3/2020, there’ll never be another like her, nor her therapy mates Casey and Sadie._


----------



## chase870

This is Lady Bird Chase we call her Birdie I think this may be the last year she hunts. She got old on me quick


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

chase870 said:


> This is Lady Bird Chase we call her Birdie I think this may be the last year she hunts. She got old on me quick



I know just how you feel Mr. Chase has turned 10 and this maybe his last one also. Cold weather and water cause him to be stoveup after a hunt but he still gives it his all.



Got a early 2 day goose season the 5&6th of Sept. so hopefully the new pup Tilly will follow in his footsteps.



Just hopin she enjoys her new job like he loved his.


----------



## Beagles N Boykins

Ransom is 34lbs of energy. His motto is you shoot it I’ll get it.


----------



## TAS

Phoenix and Onyx


----------



## Killercreek

Scratch will be 8 this year.  Man does time fly!  I'm fortunate to be able to take him to work with me so he's been at my side almost 24/7 since he was a pup.  He's had some awesome retrieves for ducks, doves quail and even recovered a deer for me during bow season a couple of years back.  He's also a great listener!


----------



## baddave

I've never seen a steadier dog than Tiny.. unfotunately she tore her ACL and had the TPO surgery and never really got over it . She was an awesome dove dog but now she just has to lay around . She wants to hunt , just can't handle it. She's a daddys girl..i take her on a walk every morning and i'll carry a gun, usually 243 hoping for a coyote but she always knows which gun i have cause she'll always check it.. she knows a shotgun will include her


----------



## Cmp1

Some beauties guys, I had a Black Lab,Shep mix,never hunted her,but she sure loved the river,,,,she passed four years ago,,,,she's up the hill with our Blue Healer, and just recently our Corgi,,,,


----------



## Redman54

Meet Riley, she's a 2 yr old English Cocker. One of the best gun dogs I've ever seen. We use her for hunting doves, ducks and marsh hens, which she flushes and retrieves. She's not only a great gun dog, but she's a great family dog as well. She can go straight from my son's bed to a duck hole and never miss a beat.


----------



## lgard

Remy. She is 1 year old with a full season already under her belt.


----------



## holler tree

The stories she could tell..


----------



## DRBugman85

2 1/2 year's old and picked a Limit of doves Labor day morning. SHES Still hard headed but loves to hunt,Hopefully the B/W teal show up this weekend .


----------



## Beagles N Boykins

This is Ransom a 2 1/2 year old Boykin. He will retrieve dang near anything. Ducks, doves, quail, and geese. Love his drive and loyalty.


----------



## Wire Nut

Slow morning


----------



## Danny Leigh

Don't get to duck hunt much, but Remi loves doves and ducks.


----------



## fowlmeat08

This is my 22 month old Kirby.  Ran his first test ever this weekend and got 2 finished passes.  His love for the retrieve is like nothing I've ever seen.  Keeps me on the edge of my seat and I love it.


----------



## BigPimpin

Deke did pretty good for his first dove season.  I brought him on two small shoots and twice just the two of us.  Now it’s back to training until duck season.


----------



## MudDucker

Jealous!  Since my Boykin passed about 5 years ago, I haven't had the heart to get another dog.  There are a lot of mornings these past 5 years I wish I had.

Oh and I ain't posting a picture of myself.  It would scare all of these dogs.


----------



## Whitefeather

This is Dude. He’s a 5 1/2 year old rescue. He is quite possibly the dumbest dog I’ve ever been around but, his personality more than makes up for it. We rescued him at 8 months old from Huntsville Ala. He spent 23 hours a day crated in the kitchen of the people we got him from. He couldn’t even walk up stairs when we got him. 
He can’t retrieve, doesn’t run, and is scared of 5 gallon buckets, but is the funniest dog I’ve ever had.


----------



## marrington4

Anybody live close to Griffin? I have a killer training property. Train by myself, looking for training buddies


----------



## Bearit




----------



## mattuga

marrington4 said:


> Anybody live close to Griffin? I have a killer training property. Train by myself, looking for training buddies



That is an amazing offer.

I don't live near Griffin but willing to travel as I live in Smyrna.  I'm getting a new Lab towards the end of January, the momma is preggo and I'm first pick female.  Trying to train on my own again like I did my first lab (she is in Post #6 on this thread).  Show us pics of your dog!  I am not sure if I will do HRC but the dog I'm getting has some ribboned up parents.


----------



## tucker80

Tucker, turned 8 last month.


----------



## marrington4

mattuga said:


> That is an amazing offer.
> 
> I don't live near Griffin but willing to travel as I live in Smyrna.  I'm getting a new Lab towards the end of January, the momma is preggo and I'm first pick female.  Trying to train on my own again like I did my first lab (she is in Post #6 on this thread).  Show us pics of your dog!  I am not sure if I will do HRC but the dog I'm getting has some ribboned up parents.


This is my pup Preacher. Will be 2 in January. He is from an FC GRHRCHxHRCH. I am going to run tests with him. Planning to start running at seasoned and hopefully finished in the spring.


----------



## marrington4

I am a full time youth pastor and just started a ministry called 1027 Retrievers. If you’re a Christian and love dogs check out my Facebook, Instagram or TikTok. I do hunting dog devotionals and am starting to book some speaking events at hunt tests and wild game dinners.


----------



## Roebuck

Here are my two, not Retrievers as such but what we call HPRs (Hunter, Pointer, Retrievers)......but they do like to retrieve.


----------



## Uptonongood

A thank you kiss for a great hunting trip...


----------



## Uptonongood

sorry, one more. Pheasant hunting in eastern Montana, temp was 18 degrees but at least the wind wasn't blowing, thank goodness.


----------



## hawkeye123

Mae, my chocolate lab, not as good a retriever as my last black female lab, but wouldn't take all the tea in China for her, sweet, sweet gal


----------



## Melvin4730

6 year old lab, Marley

11 month old English Cocker, Creek


----------



## Semi-Pro

No action shots on this phone but this is Nelli, shes a gooden.


----------



## Fenderbuilt27

This is my daughters Lab Bo and his brother and sister from a more recent littler.


----------



## GTMODawg

This is Scout....5 years old in July.  Incredible dog in the field and a perfect lady in the house...she has been in the house since she was weaned and is as much a pet as she is a hunting companion.  I can't count the number of birds she has retrieved but it ain't near as many as she would like to!  She has hunted ducks, geese, crane, dove, pheasant, quail, grouse and partridge from Washington to Georgia and has crossed the northern border 5 times and has performed like a champ since her first season 4 years ago.  If I were a real trainer she would be amongst the best ever....as it is she is pretty darn good even handicapped as she is with me as her trainer.  She is a pointing Lab and can hold her own with any pointer for a couple of hours but a Labs body size ain't no match for long ranging bird dogs.  

In a five day period in September of 2018, her second season in the field, this dog retrieved 4 - 6 bird limits of teal in the morning and 4 - 15 dove limits in the evening each day without missing a beat, in 100+ degree weather,  and was still up to sitting in a brew pub and trying to get a sip or two of beer in the evening!

The young man in the picture with her is my back up retriever but he ain't nearly as easy to handle, is far more lippy and is wont to talk trash about his hunting partners shooting and calling skills.  He is better at setting decoys than she is though so he gets to go when I can get him to go.....


----------



## BassRaider




----------



## AceOfTheBase

Best retriever & hunt'n buddy I ever had,
he knew from the get-go what were do'n,  RIP Jed:


----------



## GTMODawg

BassRaider said:


> View attachment 1099962




Don't underestimate that things ability to make a duck dog....I know an old boy in Washington State who is a respected trainer of pointing dogs......makes a seriously good living training other people's dogs and breeding and training his own....winters in Mexico training. Has won many a title and field trial and has a waiting list for dogs and folks pay him a kings ransom to correct problem dogs.   Anyway his wife has a Jack Russell and it is as good a pointer as any that guy has ever bred or trained.....he can hold cotton tops(scaled quail...notorious runners) by himself when a gang of English pointers or German shorthairs can't get those things to stop running on a bet. There's folks in scalie country who are 80 years old and convinced that the things cant fly at all. That Jack Russell can outrun the quail and it confuses them and they covey up like a bunch of Missouri Jumbos at a feeder.  Its amazing....if you had 4 of them and a quail buggy you could make $10K a day in SW New Mexico on public land outfitting sports....but they would have to be open minded sports LOL.....


----------



## Wire Nut

Just got her back Monday in time for dove and teal seasons. She’s home for good.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

MudDucker said:


> Jealous!  Since my Boykin passed about 5 years ago, I haven't had the heart to get another dog.  There are a lot of mornings these past 5 years I wish I had.
> 
> Oh and I ain't posting a picture of myself.  It would scare all of these dogs.


I sure know what you mean...kinda dreading hunting alone opening morning without my hunting buddy.  Chase left this world back in March 2021.  Can't get another one yet...


----------



## WOODIE13

Odin today


----------



## Wire Nut




----------



## BigPimpin

Deke got his Seasoned Title last week.


----------



## BigPimpin

We had a great duck season last year.  Can’t wait to get kicked off again.


----------



## flatsmaster

Sky is fired up for next wk !!!


----------



## flatsmaster

Her attitude changes when I grab the shotgun !!! Blessed to get another year with her … good luck and be safe


----------



## Snowdawg




----------



## Bigearl68

Fear the beard!


----------



## Wire Nut

Bigearl68 said:


> Fear the beard!View attachment 1104722


My buddy got a Dratthar puppy. Good looking dogs


----------



## chase870

Then and now. Time flies with a good dog


----------



## mizzippi jb

HRCH - MH- QA2 Union Hill's American Made aka Shine.  9 yrs old.  A dang good one. She has lived to please me and takes pride in it!


----------



## 3chunter

This will be bear first season.  I work with him about 10 minutes or so daily.  We have some waterwork yet to do on water T and swim by and such.


----------



## Mark Brooks

Here is my almost 2 year old Neville (9-15-2020) yellow lab from Snowy River Labs in AR.

He had a really good first season Dove and Duck Hunting this past year as a one year old.  

He has been a pleasure to train and has really been a quick learner.  

I waited 4 years to get him after my last duck hunt with Cash (Thanksgiving when he was 15)


----------



## king killer delete

Long time ago


----------



## MudDucker

I ain't gonna post no pictures of myself.  I am currently dogless!


----------



## king killer delete

MudDucker said:


> I ain't gonna post no pictures of myself.  I am currently dogless!


All got is dip net . Retrievers and oyster beds, gators and even sharks don’t go well with !


----------



## WOODIE13

Glad I don't have to worry about those


----------



## Fenderbuilt27

Pepper. Ready for year 2.


----------



## OwlRNothing

Mine's the one on the far right. 

Oh crap. wait...hold on.......


----------



## Swamper72

She’s going make y’all jealous ?


----------



## WOODIE13

Odin at youth day, solo limit of banded geese and a cold day on the New River


----------



## mallardsx2




----------



## Shad30

My girl Piper from this past hunting season. She's a almost 4 year old Black German Shorthair. She'll hunt anything i want her to. Has more hunt than any dog i've had. In the pictures i've attached she was 50 days pregnant pointing quail and 35-40 days trailing a deer i shot with a bow. She was about 35-40 days pregnant on the duck hunt also. No way she was going to let me leave her that morning. Picked up the gun that morning and she went nutz....couldn't say no.


----------



## Bigred BBQ

My 15 year old retriever, most expensive one I’ll ever own!


----------



## leroy

Maggie


----------



## Core Lokt

Kill'm dead and I can pick them up just fine. Get a cripple and get out and go get it.


----------



## 01Foreman400

She’s 14.5 and the only thing she’s retrieving now is scraps that hit the floor.


----------



## Maysport

Here's Tucker!


----------



## mizzippi jb

mizzippi jb said:


> HRCH - MH- QA2 Union Hill's American Made aka Shine.  9 yrs old.  A dang good one. She has lived to please me and takes pride in it! View attachment 1105029


God speed my ole girl. Cancer sucks.... In humans and dogs.  One day we'll be shooting lead and no limits, all green and bar bellies


----------



## HuntinJake_23

In the making, Luca!


----------



## 2dye4

Did a heck of a job yesterday on the dove field.


----------



## WOODIE13

Core Lokt said:


> Kill'm dead and I can pick them up just fine. Get a cripple and get out and go get it.


Now that's funny, Wyatt Earp of wing chootin...

Did have my grandkkkids chasing em, but not haaving the nose or swimming ability held them back


----------



## mizzippi jb

WOODIE13 said:


> Now that's funny, Wyatt Earp of wing chootin...
> 
> Did have my grandkkkids chasing em, but not haaving the nose or swimming ability held them back


I was in a lease with a fellow who has 3 young sons in Ms.  Rice and bean fields with no cover for miles. We had skid blinds that looked like brushy squares in the middle ?. We had a great seat to the show.  Thier blind shot a duck down, all those boys ran out the blind like rats to cheese ??.  Looked like ants going after a picnic basket. My ole dog still found our ducks and most of the ones those kids never picked up


----------



## fowl play

This is Remy got his started title this summer be three in November.


----------



## WOODIE13

mizzippi jb said:


> I was in a lease with a fellow who has 3 young sons in Ms.  Rice and bean fields with no cover for miles. We had skid blinds that looked like brushy squares in the middle ?. We had a great seat to the show.  Thier blind shot a duck down, all those boys ran out the blind like rats to cheese ??.  Looked like ants going after a picnic basket. My ole dog still found our ducks and most of the ones those kids never picked up


Sounds like me and my three sons when they were little on Texas dove hunts?


----------



## Whitefeather

This is Dude. He’s now 7 years old and is still a show dog.


----------



## WOODIE13

Buddy has a place @ Pierre, has family farms all around


----------



## WOODIE13

Whitefeather said:


> This is Dude. He’s now 7 years old and is still a show dog. View attachment 1180805View attachment 1180806


Good looking pup


----------



## WOODIE13

Max hatch...now there in SC


----------



## coloradowalt

Last Sunday. Best dog I've ever had. She will retrieve whatever. Eight year old English Cocker with no let up at all.


----------



## SLY22

fowl play said:


> This is Remy got his started title this summer be three in November.


Good looking Boykin!


----------



## tmiller

Not sure who is more excited about duck season, my boys or Sadie....she is ready to start her 3rd season and we are going to take her on the road....booked my oldest senior trip to Missouri to duck hunt with his buddies.


----------

